# Wellbutrin Insomnia



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

HI,Just wondering if anyone who's tried Wellbutrin XL had issues with insomnia and whether they got better as time went on. I've only been taking it for 12 days and definately not sleeping well.Thanks, M


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi! I took Wellbutrin a few years back, and the insomnia was horrible! The doctor put me on Klonopin for the side effect. It also made me nervous. Hope you get better results soon!BTW..are taking this for IBS by any chance? I have found Effexor to be the best for it so far.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi, Yes I'm taking it for IBS D and so far it is working very well. I reduced my dosage and my insomnia is virtually gone now, just have some days of slight dizziness. I tried Effexor prior and felt absolutely terrible, i would rather have the ibs-d. Everyone reacts differently.thanks for your reply, M


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

miranda said:


> HI,Just wondering if anyone who's tried Wellbutrin XL had issues with insomnia and whether they got better as time went on. I've only been taking it for 12 days and definately not sleeping well.Thanks, M


I haven't tried Wellbutrin, but started on Pamelor last night and didn't get to sleep til 4:30 am. It was horrible - very restless and antsy all night. I hope it doesn't keep up. Are you still taking it, and if so, are you sleeping any better now? I hope so. Irene


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wellbutrin is notorious for lack of sleep. You can either cut the dose down or ask the doc for something else to sleep at night. My friend takes Wellbutrin in the am and Celexa at night to sleep.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

You could also try seroquel to help with sleep issues, as it isnt addictive and you dont become dependant on it or withdraw if you stop taking it.


----------

